
HBO exaggerated how dangerous Chernobyl was for most - myth_drannon
https://business.financialpost.com/opinion/lawrence-solomon-hbo-exaggerated-how-dangerous-chernobyl-was-for-most
======
casualm
Im not familoar with this news site. Is this satire?

~~~
rurban
Not satire, it's literally called Postmedia.

